# salve vs. ciao



## mauro63

Ciao a tutti; mi domando qual è la differenza tra *salve* e *ciao* .Io pensavo che fossero uguali.
Ho visto in un altro thread la formula *buondí *.  Quando si usa ?. C'è qualche preferenza regionale su quest'uso?
 Grazie


----------



## niklavjus

Ciao, è decisamente informale. Si usa con le persone a cui si dà del tu; parenti, amici e i giovani in generale.
Salve, si può usare in svariati contesti, anche formali, invece dei buon giorno/sera. Non lo userei con persone con cui sono in confidenza.

Per esempio, rivolgendoti a uno o più estranei:

Salve, avrei bisogno di un'informazione.
Salve, sono xx e sto cercando yy.
 Salve. - Senza aggiungere altro, se non conosci nessuno (es. entrando in una sala d'attesa).
Salve a tutti. - Arrivando in ufficio in presenza di colleghi e superiori.

Nel caso ci si rivolga a qualcuno per nome, forse conviene usare buon giorno/sera:

Buon giorno/sera, signor xx.

Non so dirti se "Salve, signor xx" sia scorretto ma non lo userei.

Buon dì, come avrai letto, non è molto usato. Diciamo che è un po' fuori moda.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Solo per integrare la perfetta spiegazione di Niklavjus, preciso che buondì sta a significare buon giorno (dì, appunto), quindi si potrebbe usare solo al mattino.


----------



## mauro63

chiarissimo, grazie !!!!


----------



## federicoft

Angel.Aura said:


> Solo per integrare la perfetta spiegazione di Niklavjus, preciso che buondì sta a significare buon giorno (dì, appunto), quindi si potrebbe usare solo al mattino.



Dipende sempre dalla latitudine. Al Nord si dice buongiorno/buondì sino al calar del sole, a Roma da mezzogiorno in poi si comincia a dire buonasera.


----------



## bostero

Salve, appunto 

mi piacerebbe sapere se questo saluto in alcune parti d'Italia, esclusa la Sardegna (o almeno il centro-nord, non posso garantire per tutta l'isola...), viene usato, come appunto dalle mie parti, SOLO ed esclusivamente quando ci si incontra e non quando ci si congeda.
Siccome mi è stato rivolto spesso, a Milano per esempio ma anche altrove, "salve" come saluto quando mi congedavo dal proprietario di un negozio per dire, e la cosa non ha mai mancato di stupirmi, vorrei sapere se solo noi lo usiamo solo quando arriviamo in un posto / ad un incontro con qualcuno (tipo "hola" in spagnolo...), oppure se in anche in altre parti viene usato solo così, e mai per dire "ciao, arrivederci".

Saluti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dalle mie parti è usato solo quando ci si incontra e — ahinoi — anche come saluto in testa a una email (Salve, prof, mi chiamo Jessica...). 

Cari saluti.

GS

PS Aggiungo che la mia detestazione per questa forma di saluto è immensa.


----------



## giginho

Giorgio, come sempre, hai tutto il mio appoggio nella tua campagna contro il salve!

.....anche dalle mie parti viene usato come saluto iniziale nella conversazione


----------



## bostero

Grazie per le risposte.
A me "salve" non dispiace proprio, anzi...da noi ha un tono intermedio tra "buon giorno/sera" e "ciao", ti permette di cavartela senza essere né formale né informale, quindi diciamo che in molte situazioni ti "salva".
Per esempio in un negozio, etc. 
Ma non so se in altre parti ha questa sfumatura intermedia..
Ammetto che sì, lo uso anche nelle mail a volte, per evitare la pomposa forma "gentile etc..." quando non è proprio il caso di usarla. Non amo iniziare una mail con "buon giorno", ma questi sono gusti personali 

Per chiudere questa panoramica sui saluti, da noi, solo tra amici, si usa anche "salute" o altri informali, e "buon giorno" viene usato fino all'ora di pranzo. Dopo pranzo si passa a "buona sera".
Infine, "buondì" può essere ascoltato non di rado. Ha comunque un tono diciamo "festivo", informale.


----------



## giginho

Si, salve è una roba molto mediale....a me ricorda Dante, girone degli ignavi (_absit iniuria verbis_!) per cui non lo uso: o do del tu o do del Lei.

Buondì è una cosa che mi suona arcaica e non mi fa impazzire; sul buon giorno concordo ma da me lo si usa fino alle 15 circa poi si passa a buona sera......d'estate i più temerari sparano i buongiorni fino alle 17!

Salute è una cosa che dalle mie parti strappa risolini: decisamente arcaico e ha un che di film western anni 50


----------



## bostero

"Buondì", non avendo un po' di confidenza, non si usa neppure da noi, credo.
Si usa come ho detto volutamente in tono festivo: se entro in un negozio dove mi conoscono tutti, lo dico tranquillamente.
Comunque, nessuno si scandalizzerebbe neppure se lo usassi che so in banca. 
Pensandoci bene, credo che il dipendente di turno penserebbe solo che "lo voglio prendere di petto", usando con lui un saluto volutamente più confidenziale.

"Salute" solo con amici, come ho detto 
O, ancora una volta, in locali dove si è di casa.
Meglio comunque evitare certe forme se non si è del posto e non si sa come e quando vengono esattamente usate, e rimanere più sul neutro...a parer mio, almeno.

Da noi è il pasto a segnare il limite tra buon giorno e buona sera...siamo ancora un po' spagnoleggianti in questo.

Per quanto riguarda salve, dopo il saluto uno deve comunque o passare al "lei" o al "tu".
Diciamo che dicendo "salve", almeno da noi, può poi usare indifferentemente una delle due forme.
Qualsiasi sia il saluto, inoltre, spesso non c'è bisogno di usare né "lei" né "tu", non solo con "salve". 
Anche dicendo "buon giorno, un caffè per favore", mi pare sia la stessa cosa.

Saluti


----------



## bostero

Ora che ci penso con attenzione, noto che molti saluti che usiamo noi sono la traslitterazione in italiano dei corrispondenti in sardo...di solito non ci si fa caso.
Immagino che possano risultare "strani" altrove xd


----------



## francisgranada

Salve,

Sia salve che buondì, personalmente li ho sentiti abbastanza spesso nel Politecnico di Torino (sempre regno dell'amico Gigi) da parte dei professori ed assitenti. In altri posti non tanto, almeno non mi ricordo. 

Buondì (sono le 14:27, non ancora 15:00)


----------



## giginho

Ri-confermo quanto detto dal grande Francis:

Salve al poli è una specie di salvacondotto per rivolgersi ai professori!


----------



## Bella63

Ciao 
come bostero piace anche a me salve. Ci sono delle persone a cui dai del lei ma che hai sentito 35 volte in un giorno, mica puoi dire buon giorno ogni santa volta 
Per quanto riguarda il buongiorno, a Firenze dicono buona sera dopo mezzogiorno e guai non aderire, ti guardano male!!!
Bella


giginho said:


> Si, salve è una roba molto mediale....a me ricorda Dante, girone degli ignavi (_absit iniuria verbis_!) per cui non lo uso: o do del tu o do del Lei.
> 
> Buondì è una cosa che mi suona arcaica e non mi fa impazzire; sul buon giorno concordo ma da me lo si usa fino alle 15 circa poi si passa a buona sera......d'estate i più temerari sparano i buongiorni fino alle 17!
> 
> Salute è una cosa che dalle mie parti strappa risolini: decisamente arcaico e ha un che di film western anni 50


----------



## francisgranada

Bella63 said:


> ... Ci sono delle persone a cui dai del lei ma che hai sentito 35 volte in un giorno, mica puoi dire buon giorno ogni santa volta



35 sante volte anche _salve _mi pare un po' troppo  ...


----------



## Bella63

Si, si concordo!!! Per non parlare quanto sia difficile usare "buonasera" alle 12.05!! 


francisgranada said:


> 35 sante volte anche _salve _mi pare un po' troppo  ...


----------



## bostero

Non so se l´uso esteso di "buon giorno" al nord Italia, che non conoscevo, fino a tardi possa essere influito dal tedesco...
qui dalle mie parti si dice "guten Abend" solo quando per me è già notte  
Oppure è coincidenza, non lo so...
Fatto sta che vedo che da Firenze in giù non è così, e ricordo bene che anche in Sicilia è come da noi in Sardegna.
Ho sempre pensato che fosse per lo spagnolo, potrebbe a questo punto anche non essere così. Boh.

Vorrei aggiungere che da noi né "buongiorno" né "buondì" e molto raramente "buonasera" vengono usati quando ci si congeda.
Solo quando si arriva.
Un "buongiorno" quando ci si congeda, a me suona molto molto strano. 
Immagino che altrove non sia così.


----------



## Olandesina volante

Salve!

Si può usare Salve + nome, o è proprio sbagliato? Se cerco con Google non trovo una spiegazione, ma trovo dei risultati se cerco con nomi precisi ('Salve Barbara' per esempio).
Chi mi può aiutare? 
Grazie!


----------



## giginho

Olandesina volante said:


> Salve!
> 
> Si può usare Salve + nome, o è proprio sbagliato? Se cerco con Google non trovo una spiegazione, ma trovo dei risultati se cerco con nomi precisi ('Salve Barbara' per esempio).
> Chi mi può aiutare?
> Grazie!



Ciao!

Sì, secondo me si può dire e non lo trovo sbagliato, semplicemente un po'....come dire....poco naturale, ma è usato!


----------



## Olandesina volante

Grazie! Non è sbagliato quindi, ma poco naturale.. nemmeno mi piace! L'ho usato in passato, nei casi dove non volevo dire ciao, e solo salve mi pareva distante..
Vedo che facevi parte anche della discussione iniziale, contro il 'salve'  Intanto sono un po' cambiati i sentimenti, o sei sempre contro? Si sente di più, mi pare.


----------



## giginho

Olandesina volante said:


> Grazie! Non è sbagliato quindi, ma poco naturale.. nemmeno mi piace! L'ho usato in passato, nei casi dove non volevo dire ciao, e solo salve mi pareva distante..
> Vedo che facevi parte anche della discussione iniziale, contro il 'salve'  Intanto sono un po' cambiati i sentimenti, o sei sempre contro? Si sente di più, mi pare.



Guarda, il mio pensiero è che salve sia una specie di salvagente quando vuoi mantenere le distanze e il tono freddo, distaccato. Proprio per questo non mi piace. Comunque concordo sul fatto che sta prendendo piede.


----------



## Olandesina volante

Perfetto, proprio quello che non volevo, sembrare più distante e fredda. Lo dicevo in risposta a dei clienti, che iniziano con 'Salve', non volendo rispondere con 'Ciao' pensavo/speravo in 'Salve + nome' per avvicinarmi un po' senza nemmeno dare troppa confidenza.


----------



## giginho

Olandesina volante said:


> Perfetto, proprio quello che non volevo, sembrare più distante e fredda. Lo dicevo in risposta a dei clienti, che iniziano con 'Salve', non volendo rispondere con 'Ciao' pensavo/speravo in 'Salve + nome' per avvicinarmi un po' senza nemmeno dare troppa confidenza.



Attenzione: tu lo usi in risposta ai clienti (situazione formale e di distacco per eccellenza: non li conosci e non hai rapporti con loro) e in più, appunto, in risposta, per cui ti adegui al loro registro.

P.S. spero vivamente che tu sia madrelingua italiana.....altrimenti sei un genio!


----------



## Olandesina volante

Quindi, potrebbe andare bene, alla fine?  Scusami se non ho spiegato subito la situazione in cui uso Salve + nome. 

Per il resto, no, non sono madrelingua italiana, ma ti ringrazio di cuore per il complimento!


----------



## giginho

Olandesina volante said:


> Quindi, potrebbe andare bene, alla fine?  Scusami se non ho spiegato subito la situazione in cui uso Salve + nome.
> 
> Per il resto, no, non sono madrelingua italiana, ma ti ringrazio di cuore per il complimento!




Si, il negoziante di solito si conforma allo stile del cliente (se il cliente dice "salve" di solito si risponde "salve"; se dice "buongiorno" di solito si replica con "buongiorno").

Nel tuo caso, non vedo nulla di male a rispondere "salve + nome" ad un "salve"....specie se accompagnato da un bel sorriso.


P.S. veramente complimenti per l'italiano!


----------



## Olandesina volante

Grazie, allora continuo a usarlo 

(E copio e incollo la tua frase di sopra, così nei momenti di insicurezza me la rileggo)


----------



## quasi.stellar

- *ciao*, [che deriva da *sclavus* (latino) e quindi da* sciao* (veneto, tuttora usato e anzi in via di espansione per vie della facilità che lo sta promovendo anche all'estero)] = significa un saluto di omaggio, arrivando, tipo a "*servitor vostro*" che ancora si usa regionalmente e regolarmente nelle Venezie. L'omaggio (parola dall'etimo simile) formale fatto agli ospiti arrivando. Al contrario oggi è stato declassato a saluto il più confidenziale. Oggi si saluta con "ciao" solo il buon amico o la famiglia, ossia tutti quelli a cui si da del tu.


- *salve*, [salvete] pura forma latina, imperativo presente, Verbo difettivo del quale restano solo le forme citate. Il significato letterale è "che tu possa stare bene" o "che voi possiate stere in buona salute, salvi" - Qui il plurale è caduto completamente e viene sostituito da circonlocuzioni. Resta il singolare, diventato però di uso normale.


- *salve* è vivo e vegeto e per lo più viene usato, con un certo imbarazzo, quando non si è certi se ci daremo del tu o del lei. Il "salve" lascia una buona scappatoia indefinita, quel margine di distanza che a te sembra lasciare dubbi; ma la sua funzione oggi è proprio quella, un saluto che non sbiliancia, rimandando a un secondo momento le chiarificazioni dei rapporti e dei ruoli. In pratica è una via di mezzo fra la forma familiare [ciao] e quella formale [buongiorno].


----------



## ohbice

Concordo con l'uso del salve-scappatoia.
A me qualcuno aveva detto, un migliaio di anni fa, che lo scambio di saluti tipico di una certa area (non la chiamerei culturale-politica, la direi area semisommersa degli elettori della Democrazia Cristiana, gente molto restia ad esporsi) fosse "Salute", il primo (la prima), e "Salve" la risposta del secondo (della seconda). Quindi nel contesto di un incontro, o di un commiato.
Salute-Salve dunque come "la salute sia sempre in salvo", la salute è la cosa più importante" eccetera eccetera.
Spero che questa cosa non sia una sciocchezza, perché da quando sono diventato vecchio (e da quando la salute l'ho persa) dico sempre "Salute" e mi aspetto in risposta un "Salve". All'inizio c'era un po' di autoironia, ora è una mezza abitudine e mi viene abbastanza normale.


Ps: e se capito dalle parti di Gigi saprò perché la gente mi ride dietro ;-)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Posso capire se qualcuno non mi crederà. Qualche mese fa ho incontrato un mio ex-studente. Preso alla sprovvista, l'ho salutato con un "Salute!". E lui, di rimando: "Non ho mica starnutito". 
Non è un paese per vecchi. 
GS


----------

